# hierher vs. hierhin



## Igottano

Hallo,

kann jemand mir sagen ob es einen Unterschied zwischen hierher und hierhin gibt weil ich habe beide nachgeschlagen und nur "here/to here" gefunden.

danke im voraus und bitte korrigieren meine Fehler.


----------



## berndf

Der Unterschied liegt im Fokus. Im Allgemeinen bezieht sich _hin_ auf das Ziel und_ her _auf den Ursprung. Wenn man sagt _er kommt hierhin_, so liegt der Fokus darauf, wo er hingeht, nämlich _hierhin_. Wenn man sagt _er kommt hierher_, so liegt der Fokus darauf, dass er einen anderen Platz verlässt, um hierhin zu kommen.


----------



## Derselbe

In der Sprachrealität gibt es kaum einen Unterschied. Du musst dir also keine Sorgen machen, dass du in irgendeiner Situation das Falsche benutzt.

Der theoretische Unterschied ist, dass "her" eine Bewegung von einem Ort zur Sprecherperspektive beschreibt und "hin" eine Bewegung von der Sprecherperspektive zu einem anderen Ort. Wenn ein Gegenstand aus einem Fenster fliegt, ergäbe das folgende Verteilung:
Sprecher im Haus sagt: Der Gegenstand fliegt zum Fenster hinaus. (Vom Sprecher weg)
Sprecher außerhalb des Hauses sagt: Der Gegenstand fliegt zum Fenster heraus. (Zum Sprecher hin)

Bei strenger Beachtung dieser Regel müsste man eigentlich zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass das Wort "hierhin" perplex sei. Aber wie gesagt, dieser Unterschied ist lediglich theoretisch und wird in der Realität kaum bis nicht beachtet.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Es ist das erste Mal, dass ich in diesem Forum auf Deutsch schreibe, also vergib bitte meine Fehler.



> Der Unterschied liegt im Fokus. Im Allgemeinen bezieht sich _hin_ auf das Ziel und_ her _auf den Ursprung



Ich bin verwirrt. Ich dachte, dass hin / her nicht verwendet wurde, um sich auf die Ursprung/ Zielpunkte zu konzentrieren, sondern sich in die Bewegungsrichtung relativ zum Sprecher zu konzentrieren, wie von Derselbe erwähnt:



> Der theoretische Unterschied ist, dass "her" eine Bewegung von einem Ort zur Sprecherperspektive beschreibt und "hin" eine Bewegung von der Sprecherperspektive zu einem anderen Ort.





> Bei strenger Beachtung dieser Regel müsste man eigentlich zu dem Ergebnis kommen, dass das Wort "hierhin" perplex sei. Aber wie gesagt, dieser Unterschied ist lediglich theoretisch und wird in der Realität kaum bis nicht beachtet.



Ich dachte immer "hin" macht keine Sinn zusammen mit "hier" (noch "her" mit "dort"). Ich verstehe nicht, warum Deutsch sich überhaupt die Mühe macht, "herhier" und "dorthin" zu benutzen, wenn es darum geht, Bewegungsrichtung (relativ zum Sprecher) auszudrücken, und das ist bereits in "hier" und "dort" impliziert.

Heißt das "hierher" und "hier" sind identisch?


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich dachte, dass hin / her nicht verwendet wurde, um sich auf die Ursprung/ Zielpunkte zu konzentrieren, sondern sich in die Bewegungsrichtung relativ zum Sprecher zu konzentrieren, wie von Derselbe erwähnt


Im Allgemeinen bezieht sich _her _auf Ursprung und _hin _auf das Ziel. Die besondere Bedeutung "relativ zur Sprecherperspektive" ergibt sich erst in Verbindung mit _hier_. Es ist _hier_, das die Sprechperspektive ausdrückt und nicht _hin_ oder_ her_ selbst. Es gibt aber auch andere Verbindungen mit hin und her, die überhaupt keinen Bezug zur Sprecherperspektive haben, z.B. _dorthin_ und _dorther_.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

Danke für die Erklärung!



> Im Allgemeinen bezieht sich _her _auf Ursprung und _hin _auf das Ziel. Die besondere Bedeutung "relativ zur Sprecherperspektive" ergibt sich erst in Verbindung mit _hier_.



Vermute ich, du meintest das Gegenteil, dass "her" / "hin" allgemein bezieht sich auf die Sprecherperspektive, und speziell zusammen mit "hier" and "dort" beziehen sich sie beziehungsweise auf Ursprung / Ziel?


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Vermute ich, du meintest das Gegenteil, dass "her" / "hin" allgemein bezieht sich auf die Sprecherperspektive, und speziell zusammen mit "hier" and "dort" beziehen sich sie beziehungsweise auf Ursprung / Ziel?


Nein, das meine ich nicht. Ich meinte es genau so, wie ich es geschrieben habe.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Wenn man sagt _er kommt hierher_, so liegt der Fokus darauf, dass er einen anderen Platz verlässt, um hierhin zu kommen.


Sollte der letzte Satz nicht lauten ''um hier_her _zu kommen''?



berndf said:


> z.B. _dorthin_ und _dorther_


Wird 'dorther' wirklich verwendet? Mir ist ein paar Mal ''von dorther'' untergekommen: auch das hörte sich aber ziemlich veraltet an.


----------



## Alan Evangelista

> Nein, das meine ich nicht. Ich meinte es genau so, wie ich es geschrieben habe.



Ich fragte es, weil ich her / hin Definitionen immer nach Richtung und nicht nach Positionen gelesen habe. Normalerweise zusammen mit Bewegungsverben, vielleicht deshalb. 

Danke noch einmal!


----------



## berndf

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich fragte es, weil ich her / hin Definitionen immer nach Richtung und nicht nach Positionen gelesen habe. Normalerweise zusammen mit Bewegungsverben, vielleicht deshalb.


Das ist auch richtig. _Hin_ und _her_ beziehen sich immer auf Bewegungssituationen (im wörtlichen oder im übertragenen Sinne). Eine Bewegung hat einen Ausgangspunkt und ein Ziel. Wenn es um den Ausgangspunkt geht, benutzt man _her_; wenn es um das Ziel geht, benutzt man _hin_. Beispiel:
_Er ging aus dem Haus heraus und auf den Berg hinauf._


----------



## JClaudeK

Alan Evangelista said:


> Ich dachte immer "hin" macht keine Sinn zusammen mit "hier" (noch "her" mit "dort"). Ich verstehe nicht, warum Deutsch sich überhaupt die Mühe macht, "herhier" und "dorthin" zu benutzen, wenn es darum geht, Bewegungsrichtung (relativ zum Sprecher) auszudrücken, und das ist bereits in "hier" und "dort" impliziert.


Um zu *vereinfachen* würde ich sagen:
"(hier/dort)*hin*" bezeichnet einen Ort, der den Angesprochenen vom Sprecher entfernt: "Geh/ stell dich *hier/dort hin*!'
"(hier)*her*" bezeichnet einen Ort (näher beim Sprecher, als  vorher), an den sich der Angesprochene begeben soll: "Komm/ stell dich *hierher*!"


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Um zu *vereinfachen* würde ich sagen:
> "(hier/dort)*hin*" bezeichnet einen Ort, der den Angesprochenen vom Sprecher entfernt: "Geh/ stell dich hier/dort hin!'
> "(hier)*her*" bezeichnet einen Ort, der den Angesprochenen näher (als er vorher war) zum Sprecher ruft: "Komm/ stell dich hierher.


Das passt aber eben nur für _hierhin_ und _hierher_ (oder frei stehendes _hin_ resp. _her_, dass als Kurzform von _hierhin_ resp. _hierher_ zu verstehen ist). In Kombination mit anderen Präposition und Adverben, wie das von dir erwähnte _dorthin_, ist das nicht unbedingt so. Beispiel: _Er ist dorthin gegangen, um einen Freund zu treffen_. Hier besteht keine Verbindung dazu, ob er sich vom Sprecher entfernt oder dem Sprecher annähert.


----------



## JClaudeK

Ich bezog mich mit #11 auf _"relativ zum Sprecher"_.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich bezog mich mit #11 auf _"relativ zum Sprecher"_.


Ja, das habe ich auch so verstanden.

Ich hatte Alan erklärt das die "relativ zum Sprecher"-Semantik spezifisch für _hierher/hierhin _ist und nicht allgemein für -_hin_ und -_her_ gilt.


----------



## Hutschi

Man bemerkt einen semantischen Unterschied in:
Komm hierher! Gehe dahin/dorthin!

Fast gleich sind:
Stell dich hierhin/hierher.

Gegebenenfalls gilt aber:
Das kommt
- hierhin an diese Stelle.
- hierher zu mir.


----------



## Senay

Ich möchte mich der Diskussion mit einem Beispiel aus einem deutschen Grammatikbuch anschließen: "Setzen Sie sich zu mir, hierhin/hierher". Komischerweise gelten die beiden Varianten in den Lösungen zum Buch als richtig. Kommen wirklich die beiden Varianten im Sprachgebrauch vor?


----------



## Hutschi

Ja, beide kommen vor. 

Oft sind sie austauschbar.


----------



## Senay

Hutschi said:


> Ja, beide kommen vor.
> 
> Oft sind sie austauschbar.



Danke!


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> . Wenn es um den Ausgangspunkt geht, benutzt man _her_; wenn es um das Ziel geht, benutzt man _hin_. Beispiel:
> _Er ging aus dem Haus heraus und auf den Berg hinauf._


"_Er ging aus dem Haus heraus"_ klingt für mich nicht sehr idiomatisch, _"er ging aus dem Haus"_ genügt m.E.



JClaudeK said:


> Ich bezog mich mit #11 auf _"relativ zum Sprecher"_.


*und * spezifisch auf das Beispiel


JClaudeK said:


> "Geh/ stell dich *hier/dort hin*!'


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "_Er ging aus dem Haus heraus"_ klingt für mich nicht sehr idiomatisch, _"er ging aus dem Haus"_ genügt m.E.


Natürlich "genügt" _aus dem Haus_. Aber darum geht es ja nicht. Der Satz ist ein gültiges und prototypisches Beispiel für die Verwendung von _heraus_, um zu demonstrieren, dass _hin_ und _her _ohne _hier _halt nichts mit "relativ zum Sprecher" zu tun hat.


----------



## Hutschi

Normalerweise gilt (zumindest in meinem Sprachbereich) prototypisch:

Edit: Zuordnung korrigiert:

Er ging aus dem Haus hinaus. (Beobachterstandort: innerhalb des Hauses.)
Er kam aus dem Haus heraus. (Beobachtungsstandort: außerhalb des Hauses.)
Er ging aus dem Haus heraus. (Beobachterstandort: innerhalb, vielleicht auch außerhalb  des Hauses. Eventuell unklar. Ich habe kein Gefühl dafür, denn ich verwende es nicht.)

Ich denke, anders als Bernd, dass 1 prototypisch ist und 3 eher eine Ausnahme.

"Hinaus" und "heraus" geben prototypisch Richtungen relativ zum Beobachterstandpunkt an.


Duden | heraus | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


> Bedeutung
> von dort drinnen hierher nach draußen



Duden | herausgehen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


> von dort drinnen hierher nach draußen gehen



PS: Es   ist also der Beobachterstandpunkt entscheidend, oft ist das der Sprecher, aber nicht immer.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Normalerweise gilt (zumindest in meinem Sprachbereich) prototypisch:
> 
> Edit: Zuordnung korrigiert:
> 
> Er ging aus dem Haus hinaus. (Beobachterstandort: innerhalb des Hauses.)
> Er kam aus dem Haus heraus. (Beobachtungsstandort: außerhalb des Hauses.)
> Er ging aus dem Haus heraus. (Beobachterstandort: innerhalb, vielleicht auch außerhalb des Hauses. Eventuell unklar.)
> 
> Ich denke, anders als Bernd, dass 1 prototypisch ist und 3 eher eine Ausnahme.
> 
> "Hinaus" und "heraus" geben prototypisch Richtungen relativ zum Beobachterstandpunkt an.


Ja, Du hast Recht. Entweder _ging .. hinaus oder kam .. heraus_. Ich habe das falsche Verb verwendet. Ganz dummer Fehler.

Mit "relativ zum Sprecher" hat das aber trotzdem nichts zu tun aber in der Tat schon etwas mit einem zumindest imaginären _Beobachterstandpunkt_, in dem Sinne, als _hin_ eine Perspektive am Ursprung der Bewegung in Richtung auf das Ziel und _her_ die umgekehrte Perspektive ausdrückt. Dasselbe gilt für das Verbpaar _kommen-gehen_.  Und darum gehören _gehen_ und _hin_ sowie _kommen_ und _her_ jeweils zusammen. Aber dieser _Beobachterstandpunkt _(oder vielleicht besser _Fokusstandpunkt_?) ist halt nicht unbedingt der _Sprecherstandpunkt_. Und darum sind _hierhin_ und _hierher_ nicht redundant.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Ja, Du hast Recht. Entweder _ging .. hinaus oder kam .. heraus_. Ich habe das falsche Verb verwendet.


Dann sind wir uns einig. Genau das meinte ich, als ich schrieb


JClaudeK said:


> ....... nicht sehr idiomatisch.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Dann sind wir uns einig. Genau das meinte ich, als ich schrieb


Dann sind ja alle Klarheiten beseitigt.


----------



## Hutschi

berndf said:


> Mit "relativ zum Sprecher" hat das aber trotzdem nichts zu tun aber in der Tat schon etwas mit einem zumindest imaginären _Beobachterstandpunkt_,


Ich hätte schreiben sollen: "imaginären Sprecher", der die Situation beschreibt, sozusagen analog zur Lyrik das "lyrische ich". Also dessen Beobachtungsstandpunkt. In der Sache sind wir uns hier einig, ich habe es nur nicht genügend klar ausgedrückt. (Performance-Fehler).

Es ist der Unterschied zwischen "vorlesen" bzw. "berichten" und dem originalen Bericht bzw. der originalen Beobachtung.



> Aber dieser _Beobachterstandpunkt _(oder vielleicht besser _Fokusstandpunkt_?) ist halt nicht unbedingt der _Sprecherstandpunkt_.



Stimmt. Im Sinne des "aktuellen" Sprechers, der jetzt spricht. Es kann der Beobachter sein, aber das ist nicht gesagt. Und es zählt  der Standpunkt zur Zeit der Beobachtung.


----------



## Hutschi

Noch ein Hinweis: Es gibt viele solche Wörter, die in ähnlicher Art symmetrisch sind. 

Beispiele: 

herüber - hinüber
rüber - nüber (umgangssprachlich verkürzt, häufig auch bei anderen Paaren.)
herauf - hinauf
heraus - hinaus
herab - hinab
herein - hinein
her - hin


In der Standardsprache gibt es etwas weniger solche Formen als in der Umgangssprache, in Umgangssprache hat sich zum Beispiel regional erhalten:  "(komm) rinter - (geh) ninter" - die es standardsprachlich so nicht gibt.

---
Das nur als Muster zur leichteren Einordnung.


----------



## bearded

Hutschi said:


> "(komm) rinter - (geh) ninter" - die es standardsprachlich so nicht gibt.


Jeweils aus her-/hin + hinter, oder?


----------



## berndf

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag


berndf said:


> Ja, Du hast Recht. Entweder _ging .. hinaus oder kam .. heraus_. Ich habe das falsche Verb verwendet. Ganz dummer Fehler.
> 
> Mit "relativ zum Sprecher" hat das aber trotzdem nichts zu tun aber in der Tat schon etwas mit einem zumindest imaginären _Beobachterstandpunkt_, in dem Sinne, als _hin_ eine Perspektive am Ursprung der Bewegung in Richtung auf das Ziel und _her_ die umgekehrte Perspektive ausdrückt. Dasselbe gilt für das Verbpaar _kommen-gehen_.  Und darum gehören _gehen_ und _hin_ sowie _kommen_ und _her_ jeweils zusammen. Aber dieser _Beobachterstandpunkt _(oder vielleicht besser _Fokusstandpunkt_?) ist halt nicht unbedingt der _Sprecherstandpunkt_. Und darum sind _hierhin_ und _hierher_ nicht redundant.


Wenn man etwas länger nachdenkt, kommt es immer wieder zu Ausnahmen. Wenn Sprecher- und Beobachterstandpunkt explizit unterschiedlich sind kommen _hin+kommen_ schon manchmal vor:
Es sollte vielleicht besser heißen
_Gehst Du morgen auch dahin?_
aber_ 
Kommst Du morgen auch dahin?_
kommt durchaus auch vor.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke


berndf said:


> Es sollte vielleicht besser heißen
> _Gehst Du morgen auch dahin? _
> aber_
> Kommst Du morgen auch dahin? _
> kommt durchaus auch vor.



Ich denke, das ist etwas analog zu einem Kofferwort. (Ich weiß nicht, wie diese Art der Verkürzung heißt.)
Ich gehe dorthin, kommst du auch?
Es gibt fast immer Ausnahmen zu formalen Regeln.



bearded said:


> Jeweils aus her-/hin + hinter, oder?



Wahrscheinlich aus den obsoleten: herinter - hininter.
In meiner Alltagssprache waren die verkürzten Formen normal.
Mein Opa sagte: "Komm mal rinter/Geh mal ninter in den Hof."
--- Das kommt zu selten vor, ich will deshalb hier nicht weiter darauf eingehen

Wichtiger sind die anderen aktuellen Verkürzungen:
Ich habe hier
Zur Unterscheidung von hin und her Quelle:  deutschegrammatik20.de
einiges dazu gefunden.


> hin- – her- – verkürzte Form,
> hinauf – herauf – _rauf / _hinein – herein – _rein / _hinaus – heraus – _raus / _hinunter – herunter – _runter /  _hinüber – herüber – _rüber / _hinan (veraltet) – heran – _ran_



---
Bei den verkürzten Formen sind einige zusammengefallen.  (Geh mal ins Haus hinein/rein - "nein" wird hier nur noch regional verwendet.)

PS: Vielleicht wirkt das auch auf die Verwendung der langen Formen zurück.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hier noch ein Link zu einem anderen alten Thread:
Ich stelle die Milch hier / hierher in den Kühlschrank

… in dem ich auch meinen Senf dazugegeben habe:


Schlabberlatz said:


> There's some information about "her / hin" in "Duden: Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" (3rd ed.). It says that as to the adverbs that are formed by joining "her" or "hin" with "-ab", "-aus", "-unter" etc., the distinction [between the different directions] is often ignored, even in standard language. The direction towards or away from the speaker is not perceived very clearly because the meaning of the second part of these compound adverbs is dominant: [...] Ich mußte ihm das Werkzeug heraufreichen.
> 
> Or maybe it's "herauf-" in this case because "ihm" is nearer to the verb than "ich" in this sentence? So that the direction "towards" would be correct because it's the perspective of the recipient that is of relevance here instead of the perspective of the speaker?
> 
> Anyway, I guess it's more or less the same with the compounds "hierher" and "hierhin". It's not the "her" or "hin" whose meaning is dominant but the "hier". So that they are easily interchangeable.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> "Duden: Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" .....
> It says that as to the adverbs that are formed by joining "her" or "hin" with "-ab", "-aus", "-unter" etc., the distinction [between the different directions] is often ignored, even in standard language.


Da hast Du Einiges verkürzt:

In "Duden: Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" steht:


> *her / hin*:
> *-* Mit _her_ wird im Allgemeinen die Richtung auf den Ort des Sprechers zu ausgedrückt: _Her zu mir! Das Geld muss sofort her! Bier her!_ Auch in Verbindung mit Verben: _Komm her! Sie sollen das Gepäck herbringen. Man hat die anderen schon hergeholt._
> *- *Im Gegensatz zu _her_ drückt _hin_ die Richtung vom Ort des Sprechers weg und auf ein anderes, genanntes oder implizit gegebenes, Ziel aus: _Zu ihr hin! Wo wollen wir hin?_
> *- *Bei den mit -ab, -aus, -unter usw. zusammengesetzten Adverbien wird an dieser Unterscheidung häufig (selbst in der Standardsprache) nicht festgehalten. Die Richtung auf den Sprecherort zu oder vom Sprecherort weg wird nicht deutlich bezeichnet, weil die Bedeutung des Zweitgliedes dieser zusammengesetzten Adverbien dominiert: _ Ich würgte den Bissen herunter / versuchte ihn herauszudrängen. _[...] _ Ich musste ihm das Werkzeug heraufreichen._


----------



## JClaudeK

P.S. zu #31


> In der norddeutschen Umgangssprache werden nur die verkürzten Formen von _her-_ gebraucht: _Geh mal rüber_ (= herüber)! _Ich klettere rauf_ (= hinauf). _Wir laufen rein_ (= hinein). *Demgegenüber wird [im Süden]* selbst bei den verkürzten Formen* *an der Unterscheidung zwischen her- / hin- weitgehend festgehalten*: _Sie kommt rauf_ (= herauf). _Wir steigen 'nauf_ (= hinauf). _Komm rüber_ (= herüber). _Ich bring es 'nüber_ (= hinüber).
> (Gleiche Quelle wie oben)


* und nicht nur bei den verkürzten Formen!

In allen oben angegebenen Beispielen ( _Ich würgte den Bissen herunter / versuchte ihn herauszudrängen. _[...] _ Ich musste ihm das Werkzeug heraufreichen._)
würde man im Süden eher "hin" verwenden: _Ich würgte den Bissen hinunter / versuchte ihn hinauszudrängen. _[...] _ Ich musste ihm das Werkzeug hinaufreichen._


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> ...
> 
> In allen oben angegebenen Beispielen ( _Ich würgte den Bissen herunter / versuchte ihn herauszudrängen. _[...] _ Ich musste ihm das Werkzeug heraufreichen._)
> würde man im Süden eher "hin" verwenden: _Ich würgte den Bissen hinunter / versuchte ihn hinauszudrängen. _[...] _ Ich musste ihm das Werkzeug hinaufreichen._



Hallo, Claude, bist du sicher oder ist es eine Vermutung? Ich dachte bisher, es hänge davon ab, was man genau sagen will. Und vielleicht auch von der Gegend. 
Wobei umgangssprachlich meist die verkürzten Formen verwendet werden ... dabei besteht ein kleiner Betrachtungsunterschied zwischen "nunterschlucken" und "runterschlucken".
Wahrscheinlich hast Du aber in den meisten Fällen recht. Es heißt z.B.: "Der Hunger treibt's nein." (nicht "rein").

Standardsprachlich fällt es ja zu "rein" bzw. "runter" zusammen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> und nicht nur bei den verkürzten Formen!


Das sehe ich nicht ganz so. _Ich würgte den Bissen herunter_ und _Ich würgte den Bissen hinunter _ist beides möglich und es wird durchaus auch im Norden semantisch unterschieden. Nur bei der verkürzten Form _Ich würgte den Bissen runter_ verschwimmt der Bedeutungsunterschied. Richtig ist aber schon, dass im Norden häufiger die Variante mit _her_ verwandt wird.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> bist du sicher oder ist es eine Vermutung? Ich dachte bisher, es hänge davon ab, was man genau sagen will. Und vielleicht auch von der Gegend.


Es kann sich um einen Regionalismus handeln.



berndf said:


> _Ich würgte den Bissen herunter_ und _Ich würgte den Bissen hinunter _ist beides möglich und es wird durchaus auch im Norden semantisch unterschieden. Nur bei der verkürzten Form _Ich würgte den Bissen runter_ verschwimmt der Bedeutungsunterschied.


Bei _diesem_ Beispiel bin ich einverstanden, dass  beides möglich ist.

Bei den 2 anderen Beispielen _( Ich versuchte, ihn herauszudrängen. /  Ich musste ihm das Werkzeug heraufreichen.)_ würde ich die Hand dafür ins Feuer legen, dass im südwestlichen Sprachgebiet in diesem Kontext keiner _*her*auszudrängen, *her*aufreichen_ sagen würde, sondern _*hin*auszudrängen, *hin*aufreichen_. 

*r*_ausdrängen,* r*aufreichen_ dagegen könnte man m.E. schon  hören.


----------



## Hutschi

Er bat mich, ihm das Werkzeug heraufzureichen.
So würde ich es verwenden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

JClaudeK said:


> Da hast Du Einiges verkürzt:
> 
> In "Duden: Richtiges und gutes Deutsch" steht:


Jaja, ist ja schon gut  Ich habe das zitiert, was in dem anderen Thread noch relevant war. ›hin‹ und ›her‹ waren da schon ausgiebig besprochen worden.



JClaudeK said:


> * und nicht nur bei den verkürzten Formen!


Das wird ja auch implizit in _Richtiges und gutes Deutsch_ gesagt:


> selbst bei den verkürzten Formen*






Hutschi said:


> Es heißt z.B.: "Der Hunger treibt's nein."


Not in my neck of the woods.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> es wird durchaus auch im Norden semantisch unterschieden.


Könntest Du bitte den _semantischen_ Unterschied erklären, den Du machst?
Ich sehe nur einen Unterschied in der _Perspetive_, aus der man "würgen" betrachtet.


----------



## Hutschi

Die Bedeutung ist auch laut Duden gleich:  Duden | herunterwürgen | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft hinunterwürgen 

Ich sehe im Zusammenhang mit Essen hier zwei:


hinunterwürgen (in den Magen hinein, Beobachtung vom Mund aus)
herunterwürgen (in den Magen herein, Beobachtung vom Magen aus)

Da man im Normalfall den Vorgang betrachtet und weniger Start- oder Zielpunkt, relativiert sich der Unterschied.
Dazu kommt der Einfluss der Kurzformen, die nur noch lokal unterschieden werden, dort ist es fast völlig zusammengefallen.

runterwürgen->herunterwürgen und hinunterwürgen

nunterwürgen -> nur regional - hinunterwürgen, sonst durch "runterwürgen" übenommen.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Ich sehe nur einen Unterschied in der _Perspetive_, aus der man "würgen" betrachtet.


Genau, ob die gedachte Perspektive vom Mund oder vom Magen aus ist.

Ähnlich mit _Ich versuche ihn hinaus/heraus zu drängen_. Allerdings kommt mir hier beides aus norddeutscher Perspektive etwas gestelzt vor und ich würde das (für mich) unspezifische _raus_ verwenden. Das von Dir zitierte _naus_ empfinde ich als regional schwäbisch/niederalemannisch. Im bairischen wäre das Äquivalent _aussi_, im Gegensatz zu _aussa_=_heraus_ (der Unterschied wird aber auch nicht von allen Sprechern gemacht, vielleicht auch, weil er phonetisch recht schwach ist). Im Hochalemannischen kenne ich nur _uusse_, einen Kontrast _uusse/*uussi_ kenne ich dort nicht.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Genau, ob die gedachte Perspektive vom Mund oder vom Magen aus ist.


Welches der beiden ist in metaphorischer Bedeutung üblicher (soweit eine solche existiert)?  _Ich wurde plötzlich entlassen und musste leider den (bitteren) Bissen her-/ hinunter?würgen). _Ist da nur ''runterwürgen'' gebräuchlich?


----------



## berndf

Ich kann das gar nicht wirklich sagen, weil ich in der Tat wahrscheinlich _runterwürgen _sagen würde (was, wie gesagt, für mich neutral wäre). Der Satz kommt ja doch wohl eher in umgangssprachlichen Kontexten vor.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> 1. Genau, ob die gedachte Perspektive vom Mund oder vom Magen aus ist.
> 2. Das von Dir zitierte _naus_ empfinde ich als regional schwäbisch/niederalemannisch.


1. Kann man das wirklich als "semantischen Unterschied" betrachten? Das ist doch rein subjektiv.

2. "naus" hat Hutschi erwähnt, nicht ich. 
Ich kenne "naus/ nei(n)/ nunter ...." zwar, betrachte das jedoch als regional und rein mundsprachlich.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Kann man das wirklich als "semantischen Unterschied" betrachten? Das ist doch rein subjektiv.


Ja, natürlich ist das subjektiv? Wo ist da das Problem?


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wo ist da das Problem?


In der Bezeichnung "semantischer Unterschied"  , das halte ich für überspitzt.

Aber, wie Du sagst, mit dem viel gebräuchlicheren '*r*unterwürgen' erledigt sich das "Problem" von selbst.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> In der Bezeichnung "semantischer Unterschied"  , das halte ich für überspitzt.


Wieso soll denn ein semantischer Unterschied nicht "bloß subjektiv" sein. Ich verstehe nicht, was das eine mit dem anderen zu tun hat. Zur _Semantik_ einer Aussage gehören sowohl extensionale als auch intensionale Bedeutung.


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> 1. Kann man das wirklich als "semantischen Unterschied" betrachten? Das ist doch rein subjektiv.
> 
> 2. "naus" hat Hutschi erwähnt, nicht ich.
> Ich kenne "naus/ nei(n)/ nunter ...." zwar, betrachte das jedoch als regional und rein mundsprachlich.



1.: Es hängt davon ab, ob Du bei Semantik perspektivische Unterschiede (den Beobachtungsstandpunkt) mit aufnimmst oder nicht. Der ist stark subjektiv, das trägt auch zum Sprachwandel bei. Wenn exaktere Unterschiede nicht benötigt werden, fallen sie oft sprachlich zusammen.

2. Es ist regional, das hatte ich auch geschrieben. Es wird mundartlich verwendet: "nei", aber auch als umgangssprachliche Version der Standardsprache "nein", nunter (umgangssprachliche Variante der Standardsprache) -> " nunna" (mundartlich),  bei "naus"  fällt das zusammen.

edit:
"Mundartlich" und "umgangssprachlich" lassen sich nicht scharf trennen. Deshalb habe ich "nein" genauer als mundartliche Variante der Standardsprache bezeichnet. Ich hoffe, dass das genau genug ist, um die Varianten zu trennen.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Wieso soll denn ein semantischer Unterschied nicht "bloß subjektiv" sein.


"unbewusst" statt "subjektiv" wäre zutreffender gewesen.


----------



## berndf

berndf said:


> Im bairischen wäre das Äquivalent _aussi_, im Gegensatz zu _aussa_=_heraus_ (der Unterschied wird aber auch nicht von allen Sprechern gemacht, vielleicht auch, weil er phonetisch recht schwach ist).


Ich habe gerade im Fernsehen in deiner Dokumentation aus Niederösterreich den Satz _Da håma [den Berg] aufa gschaut_. Meiner Frau, die aus der Region stammt und die normalerweise zwischen _aufa_ und _aufi_ unterscheidet, kam der Satz vollkommen normal vor. Es ist also nicht unbedingt 
norddeutsch, die Unterscheidung mundartlich/umgangssprachlich nicht so genau zu nehmen.


----------

